# Defanging?



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 1, 2017)

Ok I've heard it all now. People have asked me if I have had the venom removed from my tarantulas before. I know it's just ignorance on their part and I can't expect everyone to be educated about tarantulas. Today I had someone ask me if I defang my tarantulas. What the? How could someone even think this is a thing? Anyways even if I could defang my tarantulas, I wouldn't. My cats have all their claws and my tarantulas have all their fangs. I was kind of appalled at the question though. Tarantulas NEED their fangs.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 12 | Sad 2


----------



## user 666 (Jul 1, 2017)

"I've read a little about that"

bwahahahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jul 1, 2017)

Most people I encounter don't seem to have a lick of common sense. There are exceptions, but the average person is just DERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 11


----------



## Nixphat (Jul 1, 2017)

Way back ten or twelve years ago when I was originally interested in getting a tarantula, it was regularly advertised that you could defang a T for 60-80 bucks if I remember correctly. Of course I never did that and would never do that to a T (or remove a cat's claws), ludicrous to think about knowing what I know now, and sad it could ever be thought of as a good idea

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 2 | Sad 2


----------



## viper69 (Jul 1, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:


> What the? How could someone even think this is a thing?


Perhaps from the fact that some exotic vets can remove venom glands from hot herps, it's not recommended of course.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 1, 2017)

Nixphat said:


> Way back ten or twelve years ago when I was originally interested in getting a tarantula, it was regularly advertised that you could defang a T for 60-80 bucks if I remember correctly.


I figured she must be reading this somewhere.



Nixphat said:


> ludicrous to think about knowing what I know now, and sad it could ever be thought of as a good idea


I did go on to explain to her why it's not a good idea.



viper69 said:


> Perhaps from the fact that some exotic vets can remove venom glands from hot herps, it's not recommended of course.


It's so sad to me that people even find it necessary. I wouldn't have tarantulas if I felt the need to defang them or whatever procedure people think they can do to change an animal to make them safe from harmimg humans. The animals don't need to change, it's people that need to change. Ya know? Education is everything. Well, that's just my 2 cents on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## mack1855 (Jul 1, 2017)

Heck...just remove their legs,all eight,and therefore they can,t bolt!!!!
No fangs,no legs,perfect pet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## viper69 (Jul 1, 2017)

mack1855 said:


> Heck...just remove their legs,all eight,and therefore they can,t bolt!!!!
> No fangs,no legs,perfect pet.


Excellent idea!! I'll hop on that one ASAP, that will teach them!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## beaker41 (Jul 1, 2017)

If that's your thing I got a hard boiled egg I rolled across the barber shop floor for ya.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## EulersK (Jul 1, 2017)

I think this started will an ill-advised attempt to keep children from being scares of tarantulas. I remember a keeper at a zoo handling a tarantula specifically telling us that it was defanged - she of course knew better, but surely it was to keep us from freaking out. Unfortunately, that myth has perpetuated from child, to parent, to the masses. I hear it quite often out in public when the topic of my tarantulas gets brought up. It's right up there with asking if I keep them all together in the same tank. I'm actually surprised you all haven't had the same experience.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 1, 2017)

mack1855 said:


> Heck...just remove their legs,all eight,and therefore they can,t bolt!!!!
> No fangs,no legs,perfect pet.


Then they really will be the perfect pet rock!



EulersK said:


> I remember a keeper at a zoo handling a tarantula specifically telling us that it was defanged - she of course knew better, but surely it was to keep us from freaking out.


Sometimes I wonder if there is a disconnect in my brain. Spiders haven't ever freaked me out and I legit can't understand why people freak out. I'm actually convinced that people just act scared because they think that's how they should act.



EulersK said:


> I hear it quite often out in public when the topic of my tarantulas gets brought up. It's right up there with asking if I keep them all together in the same tank.


Top questions I get asked:
1. Do they still have venom?
2. Are they all in the same enclosure?
3. Have I been bitten?
4. Do I keep them locked away from my children?
5. What would happen if I was bitten?
6. What would happen if one got loose?

I really like answering people's questions. Well, most of the time. The defang question was dumbfounding. I was shocked, but mostly because I've never been asked it and because I guess I assumed people knew tarantulas needed their fangs. I was wrong. People generally have zero knowledge about tarantulas, so I continue to educate people. As long as they are interested enough to ask the questions, I will answer them.  I am in no way a tarantula expert either. You all know this, I'm sure. I've only been keeping tarantulas for seven months now, but I love it. I wish I would have gotten into this long ago.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ellenantula (Jul 1, 2017)

When I grew up it was common knowledge that pet Ts had been de-fanged.  Imagine my surprise as an adult to realize not only are they not de-fanged but would be unable to eat if they were.  But until you research Ts, you just believe stupid things you've heard others say.  I am sure I spent 20 years believing in de-fanging.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Jul 1, 2017)

My cats are front declawed.  One ruined couch was enough.

Reactions: Dislike 2 | Disagree 1 | Sad 4


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 1, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> When I grew up it was common knowledge that pet Ts had been de-fanged.


Woah, that's crazy! I mean for real though. To think that what was considered common knowledge is in fact incorrect information. Kind of scary isn't it? A little sad too.



Rittdk01 said:


> My cats are front declawed.  One ruined couch was enough.


I read somewhere that if you buy scratching posts and put them at each end of your furniture that they will use the posts instead of the furniture. It works. I promise. My couch is a beautiful microsuade sectional without a single claw mark and I have 3 cats with all their claws. 

I never had any of my cats declawed because my 1st cat I ever got 17 years ago was an adult cat that I adopted from H.E.A.D.S. and he had all his claws. I still lived with my mom when I adopted him. I think I was 16 at the time. My mom used to let him outside all the time.  I was so worried that he would get out and be defenseless without his claws. Plus he was an adult cat and I've read that declawing can be traumatic for adult cats.  Because the 1st one wasn't declawed, none of them have been declawed. I have to keep it even.

Also, I only have one scratching post in my livingroom. I used to have 2, but the cats broke one of them and I never replaced it. So they just have the one in there now. Either I've been extremely lucky or having even just the one scratching post next to the couch works. @Rittdk01

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rittdk01 (Jul 1, 2017)

^^^ I had so many scratch posts in my living room it was ridiculous.  Boy cat ignored or grew tired of his posts and went to the couch.  The couch was leather and took exactly one day for Dennis to ruin.  I even bought those glue on nail covers trying to avoid declawing.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## cold blood (Jul 1, 2017)

Rittdk01 said:


> ^^^ I had so many scratch posts in my living room it was ridiculous.  Boy cat ignored or grew tired of his posts and went to the couch.  The couch was leather and took exactly one day for Dennis to ruin.  I even bought those glue on nail covers trying to avoid declawing.


Sorry...I was bored....you turned the TV off.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Vermis (Jul 1, 2017)

EulersK said:


> I think this started will an ill-advised attempt to keep children from being scares of tarantulas...


I feel a certain amount of schadenfreude that a pervasive tarantula myth might have been nurtured by tarantula keepers.

On the other hand...



AmberDawnDays said:


> 6. What would happen if one got loose?


It would immediately seek it's furious revenge on it's captor in an orgy of hate and bloodlust, not ceasing until all in the house lay dead in their beds, pale from their utter loss of bodily fluids and with only two red marks in the neck to hint at their gruesome fates.

That, or it'd bumble about for a while and hide in the corner until I went 'tsk' and scooped it up with a cup.

Reactions: Funny 10 | Love 1 | Creative 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 1, 2017)

Vermis said:


> It would immediately seek it's furious revenge on it's captor in an orgy of hate and bloodlust, not ceasing until all in the house lay dead in their beds, pale from their utter loss of bodily fluids and with only two red marks in the neck to hint at their gruesome fates.


This is perfect!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr C (Jul 1, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:


> Sometimes I wonder if there is a disconnect in my brain. Spiders haven't ever freaked me out and I legit can't understand why people freak out. I'm actually convinced that people just act scared because they think that's how they should act.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is funny about this is that when she wanted to start this hobby she was very apprehensive about asking me (she is my wife)  to bring some home. These things don't bother me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vermis (Jul 1, 2017)

Maybe it's a disconnect in my head, but all the other questions I personally put down to 'oh, they just don't know'. For 'what happens if one gets loose?' (I've been asked that myself) I get a feeling of 'what do they _want_ to happen?' As if anything less thrilling than the final battle of Arachnophobia - maybe with a bit of Alien thrown in - might be a mundane anticlimax.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 1, 2017)

Vermis said:


> For 'what happens if one gets loose?' (I've been asked that myself) I get a feeling of 'what do they _want_ to happen?'


Exactly! It's like people think something big will happen. As if I'll need to call in an exterminator to have my house bombed because none of us are safe with a tarantula on the loose. I think I'm going to start flipping the question on people. If anyone asks me what would happen if one of my Ts gets loose, I'm going to ask what they think would happen? I'm curious now what types of responses I'll get.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## sasker (Jul 2, 2017)

Just remember that there are no stupid questions - only stupid people. I must say that in some cases I cannot resist the urge to give ridiculous answers to ridiculous questions. Of course I set matters straight after a while. Keeping tarantulas already has a bad reputation without my help.

1. Do they still have venom?
They are not only venomous, they are poisonous as well. Everything dies that comes in contact with them.

2. Are they all in the same enclosure?
Yes, one big happy family. They hunt in packs, too.

3. Have I been bitten?
Are you kidding? Of course not! I wouldn't be standing here talking to you if I had.

4. Do I keep them locked away from my children?
Yes. Spiders eat anything from insects to small little children.

5. What would happen if I was bitten?
I would slowly liquefy until there would only be an empty husk of my body left.

6. What would happen if one got loose?[/QUOTE]
By now you should realise that all hell would break loose.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 13 | Creative 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 2, 2017)

I need to get more creative with my answers to people. I've never been good with words though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sschind (Jul 2, 2017)

Some of the questions used to bother me until I realized 2 things.  The first one was, as sasker said,  there are no stupid questions - only stupid people who ask questions.  The second was that I don't know everything about everything either.  Heck, some people might even suggest that I don't know anything about anything.  The biggest difference is that I try, not always successfully I might add, not to be one of those stupid people asking questions.  

By far a bigger annoyance to me are those who make comments like "I hate spiders, I kill every one I see"  My response to that is usually "I know what you mean, I'm the same way with cats"  I get a lot of strange looks with that one and people usually walk slowly away from me while shepherding their children away with a backwards glance.  

P.S. I'm not really that way with cats.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 8


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jul 2, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> When I grew up it was common knowledge that pet Ts had been de-fanged.  Imagine my surprise as an adult to realize not only are they not de-fanged but would be unable to eat if they were.  But until you research Ts, you just believe stupid things you've heard others say.  I am sure I spent 20 years believing in de-fanging.


Wow. This is all news to me


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 2, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:


> It's like people think something big will happen. As if I'll need to call in an exterminator to have my house bombed because none of us are safe with a tarantula on the loose.


It's almost like you've never watched horror movies.


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 2, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:


> Woah, that's crazy! I mean for real though. To think that what was considered common knowledge is in fact incorrect information. Kind of scary isn't it? A little sad too.
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that if you buy scratching posts and put them at each end of your furniture that they will use the posts instead of the furniture. It works. I promise. My couch is a beautiful microsuade sectional without a single claw mark and I have 3 cats with all their claws.
> ...


I've got to reply to this one,  good for you - rescue centres are one of the best ways to acquire a new pet, love that idea.
If you piss a cat off so much it wants to claw you then it's your own god damn fault, not you I must add, never in my life have I heard such drivel about T's being de-fanged, or de-venimated or whatever word you would use. I've heard of snakes being treated that way, which is just wrong, they have these fangtastic (see what I did there) weapons for good reason, if you don't like it, *don't bloody buy them. *

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ispectechular (Jul 2, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:


> Ok I've heard it all now. People have asked me if I have had the venom removed from my tarantulas before. I know it's just ignorance on their part and I can't expect everyone to be educated about tarantulas. Today I had someone ask me if I defang my tarantulas. What the? How could someone even think this is a thing? Anyways even if I could defang my tarantulas, I wouldn't. My cats have all their claws and my tarantulas have all their fangs. I was kind of appalled at the question though. Tarantulas NEED their fangs.


Haha! I have had the same question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vermis (Jul 2, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:
			
		

> If anyone asks me what would happen if one of my Ts gets loose, I'm going to ask what they think would happen? I'm curious now what types of responses I'll get.


Looking forward to hearing about them. 



sschind said:


> By far a bigger annoyance to me are those who make comments like "I hate spiders, I kill every one I see"  My response to that is usually "I know what you mean, I'm the same way with cats"  I get a lot of strange looks with that one and people usually walk slowly away from me while shepherding their children away with a backwards glance.


Ha! I might try that myself.

I've got that one too, a couple of times. Talk about 'an orgy of hate and bloodlust'. Also from a few 'wags', when shown any invert I've kept: "I'll bet that'd make a good crunch under my heel!"
As said, I'd put other silly questions down to simply not knowing (even 'ignorance' sounds too wilful) but those two responses go further and show off a lack of tact, which annoys me more. Yeah, this is a spider, not a dog or cat, but it's still my pet and I'm still rather fond of them, ya dumbell, comin' up here flappin' yer gums about how much ye love squashin' things snassin frassin wrassin...



mconnachan said:


> If you piss a cat off so much it wants to claw you then it's your own god damn fault


I have a cat that's usually what we call 'a lick': always rubbing round legs, crawling onto laps, purring and meowing for attention (especially when the fridge door is opened) but when you're rubbing her belly, a green light might come on in her eyes and you have to evacuate your hand (in the way Tokyo is evacuated when lights go on in Godzilla's eyes) if you want it back in one piece.
It's not being pissed off - it's playing. But she plays rough.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 2, 2017)

I must admit that here in the UK I've never heard anyone ask about de-fanging T's, it maybe an urban legend in the US, however I have been asked "Is your spider venomous" and I enlighten them, that if they were not, then they would not survive, in order for them to survive they need venom to liquefy the inner parts of the prey items, then suck them dry, well some of the looks on their faces is a picture. I try to educate where and when possible, even my seven year old knows how a tarantula manages to eat, the whole truth is always the best education IMO, she has even told her teachers about "daddies spiders" then you get the inevitable questions, then it's rinse and repeat...lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 2, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> I've got to reply to this one,  good for you - rescue centres are one of the best ways to acquire a new pet, love that idea.


I have adopted all my cats. I also prefer to adopt adult cats or at least cats over 6 months. I've adopted a cat 4 times now over these past 17 years. The most current adoption was last year and it was for my daughter to choose a cat. We had to put one of our cats down, so when it was time to get a new one we went down to the Humane Society to select a cat. I was so proud of her because she chose a cat that was estimated to be 8 months old and who had knees that would dislocate due to a birth defect. She wanted that cat because she worried nobody else would want a cat with a birth defect. We adopted him that day and he is a lovely cat.


Ungoliant said:


> It's almost like you've never watched horror movies.


I'm quite the fan of horror movies.


sschind said:


> By far a bigger annoyance to me are those who make comments like "I hate spiders, I kill every one I see"  My response to that is usually "I know what you mean, I'm the same way with cats"


A lot of people find it necessary to tell me how spiders creep them out and how they kill every single one they see. These comments people make actually make me sad. I tell people that I cherish all life.

I was recently told at work that some of my coworkers don't appreciate it when I talk about my tarantulas because it creeps them out. All I can think is, do people with dogs have to refrain from talking about dogs because some people are scared of dogs? Do people with cats have to stop talking about cats because some people legit can't stand cats? Nope. I'm asked not to talk about my tarantulas though. So I've taken to posting on Facebook all the time about my Ts. People make comments quite frequently. Some are curious, some seek education, and some are creeped out and they want to tell me about their phobia related to spiders.

I'm getting ready to post a conversation I had with someone yesterday about their phobia.

So this is a conversation I had yesterday with someone on Facebook. I don't even know the person. She is friends with one of my friends. I can only assume, when my friend commented on my post, that my post became visible to friends of friends and that's how this girl ended up commenting on my post. So here's the conversation that took place on my Facebook post with a complete stranger.

I hope people can follow the conversation. I couldn't get it any other way but on three separate screenshots, but I've linked them in order.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 2, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:


> I was so proud of her because she chose a cat that was estimated to be 8 months old and who had knees that would dislocate due to a birth defect. She wanted that cat because she worried nobody else would want a cat with a birth defect. We adopted him that day and he is a lovely cat.


Now that's what I call a well educated, considerate little girl, well done to your daughter, wishing her, you and the cats a happy time together, lovely story.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vermis (Jul 2, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:


> So here's the conversation that took place on my Facebook post with a complete stranger.


Well, _c'est la vie_.

Her loss.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## darkness975 (Jul 2, 2017)

I spent 20 minutes yesterday attempting to convince someone thst "daddy long legs are not the most venomous spider in the world"

They're not spiders, not venomous, and not dangerous.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 2, 2017)

Havent even had Ts that long and Im already getting tired of people thinking they all live in the same enclosure

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## sschind (Jul 2, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:


> A lot of people find it necessary to tell me how spiders creep them out and how they kill every single one they see. These comments people make actually make me sad. I tell people that I cherish all life.


That may be a better response.  I don't mind it at all if someone tells me spiders creep them out.  It gives me an opportunity to maybe learn them something.

I had a customer in my store once who had property in Tennessee and he told me how he used to lay plywood all around the perimeter then he would go there with a neighbor, the neighbor would use a hook to lift the plywood and he would blast everything underneath with his shotgun. I asked him why in the world he would do that (although I knew the answer) and his response was "to kill the damn rattlers" (which is exactly what I suspected) Then I asked him what made him think that this was something I would find anything other than disgusting.  H e left without saying a word.

The customer is not always right.



darkness975 said:


> I spent 20 minutes yesterday attempting to convince someone thst "daddy long legs are not the most venomous spider in the world"
> 
> They're not spiders, not venomous, and not dangerous.


I think the daddy long legs people are referring to when they say this are the cellar spiders and not the harvestman that many of us grew up calling daddy long legs.  They are spiders and they are venomous but they certainly are not dangerous.  

Daddy long legs = cellar spider






Daddy long legs = harvestman







Apparently some people even call crane flies daddy long legs







Regardless, they certainly are not dangerous no matter which one you are referring to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## darkness975 (Jul 2, 2017)

sschind said:


> I think the daddy long legs people are referring to when they say this are the cellar spiders and not the harvestman that many of us grew up calling daddy long legs.  They are spiders and they are venomous but they certainly are not dangerous.
> 
> Daddy long legs = cellar spider
> 
> ...


I know.   I have seen all 3 called daddy long legs.  This person was referring to Opiliones specifically.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vermis (Jul 2, 2017)

sschind said:


> I had a customer in my store once who had property in Tennessee and he told me how he used to lay plywood all around the perimeter then he would go there with a neighbor, the neighbor would use a hook to lift the plywood and he would blast everything underneath with his shotgun.


I'll bet he showed those woodlice who's boss.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nixphat (Jul 2, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:


> I figured she must be reading this somewhere.
> 
> I think the defanging info came from pet stores I would research (when I didn't know better), probably used as a selling point to try to get more people to buy them? Still sad
> 
> I did go on to explain to her why it's not a good idea.





Rittdk01 said:


> My cats are front declawed.  One ruined couch was enough.


To each their own, but from my understanding declawing cats is like chopping off the tips of your fingers.. Then even common things like going to the litter box can hurt their paws... But really, nothing I can do to stop you. I've pretty much come to the understanding that when you have cats (much like kids I'm sure), you don't have nice things anymore. The sooner you come to accept that, the easier life becomes

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Daesu (Jul 2, 2017)

Each to their own but imo declawing cats is worse than if you were to chop your fingers off down to the first knuckle.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 2, 2017)

sschind said:


> I think the daddy long legs people are referring to when they say this are the cellar spiders and not the harvestman that many of us grew up calling daddy long legs.  They are spiders and they are venomous but they certainly are not dangerous.
> 
> Daddy long legs = cellar spider
> 
> ...


I grew up calling crane flies and cellar spiders daddy long legs! Now its sort of just a nick name~ I do find it funny tho when people try to tell me daddy long legs are the most "poisonous" spider in the world hahaha.



Rittdk01 said:


> My cats are front declawed.  One ruined couch was enough.


I personally would not put the quality of my pets life over a stationary object.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sschind (Jul 3, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> I grew up calling crane flies and cellar spiders daddy long legs! Now its sort of just a nick name~ I do find it funny tho when people try to tell me daddy long legs are the most "poisonous" spider in the world hahaha.


To be honest I have almost given up correcting people on the whole venomous vs poisonous thing.  When I started doing my shows I used to go into a whole spiel about the differences and now when I am talking about coral snakes and I ask what is a very important fact about coral snakes and someone says they are poisonous I simply say Coral snakes are venomous.  If I'm dealing with middle school kids I may go into it a bit more but for younger ones I just make the correction and leave it at that.  I've seen articles and papers by some pretty well know and respected people in the biological field and the herp hobby who use the terms interchangeably and to be honest everyone knows what they mean so I've started to let it slide.  

Now if a kid says they are venomous I may may spend an extra minute or so just to acknowledge that they have in fact used the correct term.  I think they deserve some sort of recognition.  

As I heard one conversation.  A guy said that Cobras were poisonous.  Someone corrected him saying technically cobras are venomous to which the first person replied poisonous, venomous who cares, if you get bit by one technically you are going to die.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Sad 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 3, 2017)

Nixphat said:


> I've pretty much come to the understanding that when you have cats (much like kids I'm sure), you don't have nice things anymore. The sooner you come to accept that, the easier life becomes


And I wouldn't have it any other way.

Although my kids are older now and not as destructive and I swear my cats aren't little maniacs destroying everything in their wake. They have done their fair share of destructive business though, that's for sure.




darkness975 said:


> I spent 20 minutes yesterday attempting to convince someone thst "daddy long legs are not the most venomous spider in the world"
> 
> They're not spiders, not venomous, and not dangerous.


I'm almost ashamed to admit this, but I only recently learned that daddy long legs aren't spiders. It was maybe 4 months ago and I was having a conversation with a guy at work and somehow we got to talking about daddy long legs and he said they weren't spiders. I was certain that they were so we bet each other a coke and googled it. I lost the bet and bought him a coke. True story.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Jul 3, 2017)

sschind said:


> I think the daddy long legs people are referring to when they say this are the cellar spiders and not the harvestman that many of us grew up calling daddy long legs.  They are spiders and they are venomous but they certainly are not dangerous.
> 
> Daddy long legs = cellar spider
> 
> ...


In order of the pictures, i grew up and will probably always call those; water/cellar spiders (i guess water because of damp environments? Common in bathrooms around here. Or something almost identical), Grandaddy longlegs, and mosquito hawks.


----------



## sasker (Jul 3, 2017)

Nixphat said:


> To each their own, but from my understanding declawing cats is like chopping off the tips of your fingers..


I grew up in the Netherlands and declawing is definitely not done. I believe it is even illegal and I was baffled to find out that it is apparently common practice in the US and not even something that at least raises some eyebrows. We used to have cats (three of them) and they were trained not to scratch the furniture. Cats are not impossible to train.

Indeed, to each their own. Some people may find it strange that we cork our dogs until they are housebroken. 

EDIT: the cork thing is a joke. We did not actually plug up the rear end of any of our pets!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Award 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jul 3, 2017)

sasker said:


> Just remember that there are no stupid questions - only stupid people. I must say that in some cases I cannot resist the urge to give ridiculous answers to ridiculous questions. Of course I set matters straight after a while. Keeping tarantulas already has a bad reputation without my help.
> 
> 1. Do they still have venom?
> They are not only venomous, they are poisonous as well. Everything dies that comes in contact with them.
> ...


Q: Aren't you afraid they'll get out and kill you?
A: I can not be killed by conventional means.

Q: Why don't you just get a dog?
A: Because dogs are almost as annoying as humans.

If I wanted a disloyal, whiny, hyperactive, food-stealing creature that requires constant attention then I'd get a girlfriend 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Q: Why do you have them?
A: Because I like them, I find them fascinating and they don't ask me stupid questions.

Q: How do you even sleep in the same room as them?
A: With great difficulty (but that's because I have Asperger Syndrome and if I somehow actually manage to get to sleep in the first place I get woken up by the slightest bloody noise, not because I have a room full of eight legged murder tanks).

Q: Can you teach them tricks?
A: Yes, I'm currently teaching them astral projection and alchemy in between close-quarter weapons training.

Q: Won't they all make babies and infest your house?
A: Did your mum/dad not have "the talk" with you? That's not how it works.

Q: What will you do with them when you get tired of them?
A: Release them all into the house of the last person to ask me a stupid question and film the results.

Q: Don't they have really short life spans though? What's the point in buying something that only lives a short while?
A: Nope, they can live for decades. My B. albopilosum and B. hamorii will both probably outlive your dog, and the dog that you inevitably get to replace that dog, and you if you continue to ask me stupid questions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## sasker (Jul 3, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> My B. albopilosum and B. hamorii will both probably outlive your dog


...and you if you keep asking these silly questions, because I will sic my tarantulas on you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jul 3, 2017)

sasker said:


> I grew up in the Netherlands and declawing is definitely not done. I believe it is even illegal and I was baffled to find out that it is apparently common practice in the US and not even something that at least raises some eyebrows. We used to have cats (three of them) and they were trained not to scratch the furniture. Cats are not impossible to train.
> 
> Indeed, to each their own. Some people may find it strange that we cork our dogs until they are housebroken.


Our cats are not declawed,  and like you we train them not to scratch furniture.  The declawed cats at the local shelter are few, and considered " special needs" because they have fewer defenses. I'm in CA, hopefully it is becoming a less commonly performed procedure. 

What did you mean "cork our dogs until housebroken" crate?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jul 3, 2017)

sasker said:


> Cats are not impossible to train.


It's frightening to realise how many people seem to be unaware of that and subsequently spout nonsense like "hurr durr, but they climb all over kitchen worktops after digging through their litter box" or "but they climb on the shelves and break things or shred the curtains/furniture".

Our cat knew from a young age that the kitchen worktops were out of bounds, she'd sit patiently by your feet any time you were doing anything in the kitchen, she also knew that she wasn't allowed to use the furniture/curtains as a scratching post or to climb all over the shelves. it's not difficult to train them, most people just don't bother.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Award 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jul 3, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Our cats are not declawed,  and like you we train them not to scratch furniture.  The declawed cats at the local shelter are few, and considered " special needs" because they have fewer defenses. I'm in CA, hopefully it is becoming a less commonly performed procedure.
> 
> What did you mean "cork our dogs until housebroken" crate?


I thinkthink @sasker made a joke 
At least, i hope so 
If not, I'm from the Netherlands as well and never seen corked up dogs. 

I thougt at first that @Rittdk01 was being sarcastic, but I guess not.
Declawing a cat is disgusting. There is no merit in it for the cat, impairs its health and defenses, and it's illegal here. If you want your 3000$ leather couch in spotless condition, don't get free ranging pets. Better even, cover yourself in fleece and declaw yourself while you're at it. 
Whoever thought that idea up is not right in the head. It is just as ridiculous as defanging a theraphosid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jul 3, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I thinkthink @sasker made a joke
> At least, i hope so
> If not, I'm from the Netherlands as well and never seen corked up dogs.


 Thanks my eyes are tired

@Andrea82  I can't stop laughing about corked up dogs and the images it conjures up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 3, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:


> I'm almost ashamed to admit this, but I only recently learned that daddy long legs aren't spiders. It was maybe 4 months ago and I was having a conversation with a guy at work and somehow we got to talking about daddy long legs and he said they weren't spiders. I was certain that they were so we bet each other a coke and googled it. I lost the bet and bought him a coke. True story.


If you google Opiliones you will find they are in fact arachnids, you should have won that bet, let's hope google doesn't cost you any more cokes....lol


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 3, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:


> I'm almost ashamed to admit this, but I only recently learned that daddy long legs aren't spiders.





mconnachan said:


> If you google Opiliones you will find they are in fact arachnids, you should have won that bet


Not all arachnids are spiders. (Spiders belong to the order Araneae; harvestmen belong to the order Opiliones.)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## user 666 (Jul 3, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> close-quarter weapons training


LOL


----------



## sasker (Jul 3, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> What did you mean "cork our dogs until housebroken" crate?





Andrea82 said:


> I thinkthink @sasker made a joke


I was indeed joking. The idea of me molesting the dog with a champagne cork to prevent getting excrement on the carpet. The idea, haha! What do you take me for?  We didn't even have a dog. But I will edit my message, just in case 



spotropaicsav said:


> The declawed cats at the local shelter are few


I am glad to hear that declawing is not so very common. To me, it seemed just as cruel as the outlandish practice of burning away a part of a parrot's wing to prevent them from flying away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rittdk01 (Jul 3, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> I personally would not put the quality of my pets life over a stationary object.


Lol I like the cat enough I still have him after ruining a super expensive couch. And I'm sure the cat would consider neutering a lot worse than declawing.  Either declaw to save my house or leave at the pound to most likely be put to sleep.....

Reactions: Dislike 3 | Disagree 5 | Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 3, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Q: Why don't you just get a dog?
> A: Because dogs are almost as annoying as humans.
> 
> If I wanted a disloyal, whiny, hyperactive, food-stealing creature that requires constant attention then I'd get a girlfriend


1. There is no animal easier to train on the planet...humans included. 

2.  They're also the most loyal.

3. if they're stealing food, that's on the owner, because see #1.

4. Dogs require a ton of sleep, not to mention millions of dogs are left at home alone without issue...daily...so your gf (should you ever get one) *will* actually require more attention over time.

Doesn't sound like you have a strong grasp on dogs at all...hehe.



Ungoliant said:


> Not all arachnids are spiders. (Spiders belong to the order Araneae; harvestmen belong to the order Opiliones.)


Right...both are arachnids...neither is a spider.













prehistoric



__ cold blood
__ Jun 15, 2017
__ 15



						yep, theyre every bit as cool and interesting as you think.
					
















20170516225841_IMG_3405



__ cold blood
__ May 18, 2017



						Uronoctus sp.
					




The only thing I grew up calling daddy long legs were daddy long legs...I didn't figure out that others were referring to cellar spiders most of the time...I have always corrected people on that.....I actually find it funny, because a cellar spider is nothing at all like a daddy long legs....aside from, well, long legs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 3, 2017)

Rittdk01 said:


> Lol I like the cat enough I still have him after ruining a super expensive couch. And I'm sure the cat would consider neutering a lot worse than declawing.  Either declaw to save my house or leave at the pound to most likely be put to sleep.....


Putting the value of the cats life over a stationary object based on worth, while I dont agree with neutering completely, the cat would not be in pain for the rest of its life, so perhaps given the choice it would rather be neutered. Saying that, I cannot stop you from doing what you want to your cat, though I wonder when it becomes animal cruelty or if it already has. Good luck to your fluffy friend.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## sasker (Jul 3, 2017)

Rittdk01 said:


> Either declaw to save my house or leave at the pound to most likely be put to sleep.....


Although I appreciate the frustration after a ruined couch, I still think amputating the digits of your cat is, well, extreme. I don't doubt that you love your pet, but I think it would be better to just train your pet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 3, 2017)

Rittdk01 said:


> Lol I like the cat enough I still have him after ruining a super expensive couch. And I'm sure the cat would consider neutering a lot worse than declawing.  Either declaw to save my house or leave at the pound to most likely be put to sleep.....


Why get a cat if you value such inanimate objects with some passion, enough to have your cat
de-clawed, that's just sad, what a waste of a fine, feline friend, and you would have left it at the pound to be put to sleep, err.........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nixphat (Jul 3, 2017)

Rittdk01 said:


> Lol I like the cat enough I still have him after ruining a super expensive couch. And I'm sure the cat would consider neutering a lot worse than declawing.  Either declaw to save my house or leave at the pound to most likely be put to sleep.....


Sorry, I didn't mean to put you on blast! Whether anyone agrees or not with declawing or even neutering a cat, your home will always be much better than a pound getting ready to put your cat to sleep

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 3, 2017)

sschind said:


> I think the daddy long legs people are referring to when they say this are the cellar spiders and not the harvestman that many of us grew up calling daddy long legs.


I had never heard the "daddy-longlegs are the world's most venomous spiders, but its fangs are too small to bite people" myth until I encountered it online a few years ago, but some people are definitely talking about harvestmen based on the photos I've seen accompanying the comments.

I never knew until a few years ago that people used the "daddy longlegs" moniker for anything but harvestmen. Where I grew up, harvestmen are "daddy longlegs," crane flies are "mosquito hawks" (due to a mistaken belief that they eat mosquitoes), and cellar spiders are just spiders.


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 4, 2017)

sasker said:


> Cats are not impossible to train.


Exactly! It just takes some time and patience. The cat I adopted last year is quite wild. It took a while to train him not to go after my sun conure, but finally he seems to have lost interest. Either that or he has me fooled. He still eats a cricket though every time I feed the Ts. It's his little treat.



mconnachan said:


> If you google Opiliones you will find they are in fact arachnids, you should have won that bet, let's hope google doesn't cost you any more cokes....lol


As @Ungoliant has pointed out, it's more complicated than I thought when I took the bet and it wasn't exactly a simple Google search either like I thought it would be. This arachnid business is quite complicated and I wasn't nearly as versed in it as I thought. I definitely owed him that coke.



Rittdk01 said:


> ^^^ I had so many scratch posts in my living room it was ridiculous.  Boy cat ignored or grew tired of his posts and went to the couch.  The couch was leather and took exactly one day for Dennis to ruin.  I even bought those glue on nail covers trying to avoid declawing.


I've actually been kind of curious about the glue on nail covers, but I've never actually used them. When I first saw them I thought they were so cats could look like their nails were painted.



The Grym Reaper said:


> Q: Aren't you afraid they'll get out and kill you?
> A: I can not be killed by conventional means..


I'm definitely storing this answer away for future use.



The Grym Reaper said:


> Q: Why don't you just get a dog?
> A: Because dogs are almost as annoying as humans.


I like the way you think.

Not that I have anything against dogs. Dogs are great, when they belong to someone other than me.



The Grym Reaper said:


> Q: Won't they all make babies and infest your house?


This is usually the follow up question I get after answering the question of what do I feed my tarantulas. Oh you know, crickets, meal worms, dubia roaches...

ROACHES?????? WON'T THEY MAKE BABIES AND INFEST YOUR HOUSE?!?!?!?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jul 4, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:


> I like the way you think.
> 
> Not that I have anything against dogs. Dogs are great, when they belong to someone other than me.


I don't hate them but I can only tolerate them in small doses, kinda like people tbh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 4, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I don't hate them but I can only tolerate them in small doses, kinda like people tbh


I'm the same. I love other people's dogs. My neighbor has two and when I take my walks, I walk my neighbor's dogs. In fact I walk her dogs more than she does, but that's just because I take more walks. I started taking them with me because she never walks them and those dogs love me. It's the perfect relationship. I don't have to let them in and out of the house to do their doggy business. I don't have to scoop poop from the yard. I don't have to do anything. I can play with these ones whenever I want and walk them whenever I want. It's the perfect setup.

People annoy me. I don't know this person at all. Again a friend of a friend here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Jul 9, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:


> People annoy me. I don't know this person at all, but she thinks she can tell me how I make her skin crawl. Again a friend of a friend here.


Maybe she's got a ton of hair on the back of her neck, and it's excruciating when it sticks up. Poor thing...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 9, 2017)

crone said:


> Maybe she's got a ton of hair on the back of her neck, and it's excruciating when it sticks up. Poor thing...


Must be it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tenevanica (Jul 10, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> Grandaddy longlegs, and mosquito hawks.


Around here some people call dragonflies "mosquito hawks." I've never heard a crane fly called anything other than a "big ass mosquito" by a layman!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Jul 10, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:


> People annoy me. I don't know this person at all. Again a friend of a friend here.


People somehow think it's cute to tell me how they've killed tarantulas after I tell them about my hobby. Living where Aphonopelma spp. are common in the wild, I get stories of tarantulas being mutilated, set on fire, or stomped. I've stopped telling people about my hobby. It's beyond me as to why people think I'd like to hear those stories.

Reactions: Sad 8


----------



## Crone Returns (Jul 10, 2017)

EulersK said:


> People somehow think it's cute to tell me how they've killed tarantulas after I tell them about my hobby. Living where Aphonopelma spp. are common in the wild, I get stories of tarantulas being mutilated, set on fire, or stomped. I've stopped telling people about my hobby. It's beyond me as to why people think I'd like to hear those stories.


You know that we could try to psychoanalize them and their motivations until we're crosseyed
But the real answer is that they're soulless, cruel sociopaths. 
I honestly don't know what I'd say or do. Hopefully I'd not give them the satisfaction by reacting.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tenevanica (Jul 10, 2017)

EulersK said:


> People somehow think it's cute to tell me how they've killed tarantulas after I tell them about my hobby. Living where Aphonopelma spp. are common in the wild, I get stories of tarantulas being mutilated, set on fire, or stomped. I've stopped telling people about my hobby. It's beyond me as to why people think I'd like to hear those stories.


I get the same thing, it's shocking. Like, what if I said the same thing about your dog? What if after telling me about your pit bull I went on to talk about all the coyotes I've shot recently. Christ, it's like we (hobbyists) are exempt from any sort of respect in regards to the animals we keep.

I tell people about my invertebrates all the time, (I really can't help myself) and it's almost a guarantee I'm going to get some sort of disparaging comment. "Hey, lab partner! Check out this sweet _Chromatopelma _I just bought!" *shows GBB picture* "That's bloody disgusting, man." What if I said the same thing about your hamster, or dog, or cat? The worst by far is when I was telling my aunt about all my invertebrates. I liked this aunt, and I was so excited to show her all sorts of pictures of tarantulas, beetles, and other beautiful animals I'd been raising. The first thing she tells me is about how she'll kill them all the first chance she gets, so I better make sure I don't let her get near them. I _cried _after that. I wouldn't say I form super strong emotional attachments to invertebrates or anything, but it would be devastating if anything were to happen to them! Seriously, do people think we don't care about our tarantulas? 

Most people are at least open to seeing how I could find them attractive, but it's those few who have the audacity to threaten the lives of _my _pets that make me upset. *end rant*. I suppose we're living in a pretty lonely little niche. Thank God for Arachnoboards!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Love 1 | Beer 1


----------



## EulersK (Jul 10, 2017)

crone said:


> You know that we could try to psychoanalize them and their motivations until we're crosseyed
> But the real answer is that they're soulless, cruel sociopaths.
> I honestly don't know what I'd say or do. Hopefully I'd not give them the satisfaction by reacting.


And that's the thing, I don't think they're terrible people. Just horribly misguided.
I'm an exceedingly sarcastic person. I usually say something to the extend of "I love hearing about you killing creatures from my hobby and business. How else have you killed tarantulas?"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 10, 2017)

EulersK said:


> People somehow think it's cute to tell me how they've killed tarantulas after I tell them about my hobby. Living where Aphonopelma spp. are common in the wild, I get stories of tarantulas being mutilated, set on fire, or stomped. I've stopped telling people about my hobby. It's beyond me as to why people think I'd like to hear those stories.


I, so far, have only had 1 person threaten to stand on my tarantulas, and perhaps I should reacted better, but instead I threatened to stab them if they did  If someone told me that they had hurt a tarantula on purpose I would probably find it hard not to hurt them on purpose .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Jul 10, 2017)

AmberDawnDays said:


> Sometimes I wonder if there is a disconnect in my brain. Spiders haven't ever freaked me out and I legit can't understand why people freak out. I'm actually convinced that people just act scared because they think that's how they should act.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to add "What do you do if you get bitten?" to your list.

Normally curse the flipping flip out of the bugger is my reply

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## OliverWhatever (Jul 10, 2017)

Vermis said:


> but when you're rubbing her belly, a green light might come on in her eyes and you have to evacuate your hand


Doing this is where most of my scratches come from. This, and when she grabs my hand and kicks at it with her back lag. Best maneuver for me is leave my hand still, either hoping she lets go, or distracting her with my other hand so I can pull out.  
Edit: Should probably clarify that I'm talking about a cat...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## user 666 (Jul 10, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> View attachment 245550
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 10, 2017)

I have had a couple of family members say they would stomp on my tarantulas if the tarantulas were at their house. They seem to think it's a funny joke, but it's not funny to someone who likes tarantulas.




EulersK said:


> I get stories of tarantulas being mutilated, set on fire, or stomped.


I can understand (though not agree with) killing a tarantula if you didn't know better and thought it was dangerous, but why would an adult set any animal on fire or mutilate it? That seems pathological.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## sasker (Jul 10, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> The first thing she tells me is about how she'll kill them all the first chance she gets, so I better make sure I don't let her get near them.


"I see. Well, in that case, I think it is better that _you_ make sure you don't get near them because I will kill you if you would kill my pets."

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## AmberDawnDays (Jul 10, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> I, so far, have only had 1 person threaten to stand on my tarantulas, and perhaps I should reacted better, but instead I threatened to stab them if they did  If someone told my that they had hurt a tarantula on purpose I would probably find it hard not to hurt them on purpose .


Winning! This is by far the best post on this thread.


Grimmdreadly said:


> I have to add "What do you do if you get bitten?" to your list.


I've definitely been asked this one. I always say I don't plan to get bitten. Then they say, "Yeah, what would happen if you did?"

I would die. That's why I enjoy this so much. I'm flirting with death every day and that's my kind of fun. 


Ungoliant said:


> I have had a couple of family members say they would stomp on my tarantulas if the tarantulas were at their house. They seem to think it's a funny joke, but it's not funny to someone who likes tarantulas.


Yeah it's not funny. I have to figure out how to not get so pissed. I've thought about threatening ill harm upon their animals, but I can't even bring myself to say things like that to prove a point because it's so far stretched from anything I would actually do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## boina (Jul 11, 2017)

I've just read all of this thread (at work) and it was a pretty fun thread to read despite the not so fun things that prompted it...

Well, my mother has explicitely forbidden me to talk about my tarantulas in her presence. She's not arachnophobic or anything, I could respect that, but my mother will pick up the small spiders living around here to put them outside, no problem. She just insists 1. tarantulas are different (too big) and 2. they are an unsuitable hobby for me. Go figure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## sschind (Jul 14, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I don't hate them but I can only tolerate them in small doses, kinda like people tbh


Just so everybody knows Grym was talking about dogs with that post.  Just want people reading my comment to know that.  It's not the dogs that bother me its their owners.  I visited an old friend today and his dog was awesome.  Just sat there and let me pet him when I wanted to and left me alone when I stopped.  Tried to entice me to toss his squeak toy a few times but gave up when I refused (the only reason I refused is because we were indoors and I knew he was the type of dog that once you did it once he would never quit.)    Some dogs are in your face all the time.  My nieces dog will jump up on your lap and literally stick it ass in your face if you are not quick enough.  They yell at him but they laugh about as well as if its the funniest thing in the world.

In many ways dogs are like kids.  They will do whatever you let them get away with.  Its like I told a customer one time after I told her kid a half a dozen times to quit running and pounding on the tanks (she was on the phone all the while) She said "you don't like kids much do you?"  I looked her straight in the eye and said "I don't have any problems with kids" and I really emphasized the "kids"  she got my point, put her filters down on the counter walked out in a huff and never came back.  I'm sure my animals thought I was a hero that day.



EulersK said:


> People somehow think it's cute to tell me how they've killed tarantulas after I tell them about my hobby. Living where Aphonopelma spp. are common in the wild, I get stories of tarantulas being mutilated, set on fire, or stomped. I've stopped telling people about my hobby. It's beyond me as to why people think I'd like to hear those stories.


Yup, Kind of like the skateboarders when I tell them I like to throw pebbles onto the skate park.



Grimmdreadly said:


> I have to add "What do you do if you get bitten?" to your list.
> 
> Normally curse the flipping flip out of the bugger is my reply


My response to that one is "I wish like heck that I hadn't"




OliverWhatever said:


> Doing this is where most of my scratches come from. This, and when she grabs my hand and kicks at it with her back lag. Best maneuver for me is leave my hand still, either hoping she lets go, or distracting her with my other hand so I can pull out.
> Edit: Should probably clarify that I'm talking about a cat...


Glad for the edit.  There were posts about spiders, dogs, cats and girlfriends and I wasn't sure which one you were talking about.  When you think about each one in context of your reply it does make a difference.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## IamKrush (Jul 14, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> View attachment 245550
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only a obt no big deal


----------



## user 666 (Jul 14, 2017)

IamKrush said:


> It's only a obt no big deal


that's what they said when an OBT got loose in Chicago in October 1871.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 6 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Jul 14, 2017)

user 666 said:


> that's what they said when an OBT got loose in Chicago in October 1871.


Most people don't know this, but Mrs. O'Leary's cow wasn't actually a cow. No, Cow was what Mrs. O'Leary named her OBT. Just an interesting historical fact.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Staehilomyces (Jul 15, 2017)

I feel like I'll add to this discussion in regards to the questions we invert hobbyists get. Now, I'm more of a centipede guy, but I feel as though you tarantula people will be able to relate to what I am saying just fine. Here is a list of questions I have been asked recently. All you really need to do is substitute "centipede" with whatever inverts you keep.

Q: Why aren't you able to cope with the sight of bugs dying?
A: I'll give you three guesses what I feed to my centipedes.

Q: What would you do if you saw a bird/some other animal eating a centipede?
A: Let it. Circle of life.
Q: What if it was your favourite pet centipede?
A: I would admire the fact that I found a bird intelligent enough to unlock my door with its beak and open a locked enclosure, which it somehow knew housed a centipede while in the meantime ignoring a box of crickets sitting exposed right next to it.

Q: Why do you like them?
A: (depending on how annoying the person is being) either "cause they don't ask stupid questions" or simply "why not?"

Q: What's the point of keeping something that doesn't live very long anyway?
A: They'll likely outlive your dog.

I'm sure you'll relate...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SkatesSpidersStories (Feb 7, 2019)

EulersK said:


> People somehow think it's cute to tell me how they've killed tarantulas after I tell them about my hobby. Living where Aphonopelma spp. are common in the wild, I get stories of tarantulas being mutilated, set on fire, or stomped. I've stopped telling people about my hobby. It's beyond me as to why people think I'd like to hear those stories.


For some reason people love to do this regarding even some conventionally-“cute” pets like rabbits. I grew up with pet bunnies and everyone loved to talk about hunting or eating them. People are cruel.


----------

